# Please help with pastry recipe dilemma



## kamorah (Dec 13, 2006)

A very long time ago I had obtained a recipe from a family member that has since passed on, and in the process of moving I lost it *cry*. I can't even remember the name of it however I will do my best to describe it. What I really need is the name of it (and I can google for the most similar recipe, or if you would be so generous to provide the recipe I would be thrilled).

The pastry was shaped in a ring. The pastry was made with almond flour,a ton of butter, sugar, water... ( all I remember) I remember that once I had formed a dough I would have to crumble butter and work that into the dough in layers, in between each addition of butter I would have to refrigerate the dough, then work more in etc etc.. then when the pastry part was all done I would roll the almond paste into a thin log shape and roll the pastry over it..bake and out would come this beautiful ring.
I really wanted to make it this Christmas for some company but I cannot unless someone can help me out with this.

Thanks for looking
Kammy


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

I've seen "Stollen" made in the manner you describe but that may not be precisely what you're looking for. Check the recipes forum and see if the Stollen recipe's are any help.

See if any of these strike a familiar note, Kammy:

http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/c...ipes/index.htm


----------



## kamorah (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you, I will take a look!


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

It sounds to me like you are describing _La Galette des Rois _or King Cake. They are usually made with a puff pastry ring (the dough with butter layers in it) and an almond filling. They are usually associated with the Epiphany or January 6 through Mardi Gras. It is often baked with a trinket, bean or almond inside.
Be aware that there is a cake called King Cake that is very popular in New Orleans, but the recipe is quite different from this. I don't have a recipe to give you, but you shouldn't have trouble finding one.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I saw Jacques Pepin make one of these once. He called it something in French that included the word "wheel" and related it to a bicycle wheel if I remember correctly. I don't speak French so I don't remember the name I'm afraid.

Jock


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

I think you may be describing
*"HAZELNUT PARIS-BREST"*

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/re...s/views/233283


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Is this what it looked like?










If so, this is a Paris-Brest.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Or like this? This is kringle.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kammy
I'm gonna let you respond to the posts to see if they hit it. Fun.
I believe you were making a quick puff. When I worked in France, our little bakery used to call one a couronne (crown). It was basically a Pithivier but we would cut a hole in the middle and form our crown.
I was leaning French but do you know the origin? Some German pastries are made like this also. You also may have been making a traditional Almond Croissant.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Yes, that's it!


----------



## kamorah (Dec 13, 2006)

looks quite like the kringle.

What I have had to do is take a danish pastry dough recipe that I've found that was as close to that which I had as I could remember, then look up a separate recipe for the almond paste -- again as close as I could remember...then put them together...

Thank you for your help!!


----------

